# 2 wing vs 3 wing slot cutter



## Falegname (Nov 26, 2007)

I have searched but can't find anything regarding the pros and cons of a 2 wing cutter vs a 3 wing cutter. The 3 wing will probably have a smoother cut than the 2 wing because of more teeth at the same RPM,and the router will probably won't have to work as hard with the 3 wing. Correct? Other than that, what are the pros and cons? Would I run both cutters be run at the same RPM?

I am building and giving away memorial flag cases and want to cut 1/8" dados for the glass. The kerf on my Freud saw blade is 3/32" and so is the glass, so that won't do. Up to now I've use 1/8" straight bits, but it requires several passes to get 3/8" deep in walnut and they snap off with amazing regularity. Any recommendations, comments, opinions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Wing cutters are essentially saw blades, extremely efficient cutters.
As such, the cuts from multiple wing slotters are indistinguishable from one another.
They can stand 25K+ RPMS because they're so well balanced.
With a long enough arbor you can slot your flag cases with slotters in one pass and break nothing.
They are as thin as .060" and WMC makes them up to 3/8" thick.
More on cutters.


----------



## Falegname (Nov 26, 2007)

Quillman, thanks for your reply. Is there any real advantage of a 3-wing vs a 2-wing?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Since the 3 wing slotter has >a 35 year history of being a tee molding slotter there are probably 5x as many thickness choices of 3 wing slotters. A definite advantage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Falegname said:


> the router will probably won't have to work as hard with the 3 wing. Correct?


Actually, the more teeth any cutter or blade has the more power it takes to turn it. Feed rate also slows down. More teeth does usually mean a smoother cut.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you considered making a pass on your table saw with the 3/32" blade, then placing a spacer, say the thickness of a playing card, against your fence to make a second pass? It sounds like you're making these in numbers so it might be a solution requiring almost no setup changes. Of course if you want an excuse for a new bit, I'd say go with the 3-cutter.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi James
Have you considered using a hss blade in your ts? I'm sure if you check you will find one that has only a one eighth kerf. It may be a 7 1/4 blade or smaller. If you find one too thin you can always put some more set into the teeth.
Dennis


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

James-
Just re read your post. Duh! Just use any hss blade and set it to any kerf you want.
Dennis


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dennis is right. The fastest way to cut the kerfs would be a table saw and the standard 10" blade width is 1/8".


----------



## Falegname (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the tips and suggestions. I have a number of old 10", 8", and 71/4" combination and rip blades and will give it a try. Help is much appreciated.


----------

